
Show HN: Guess a Card - lucap
https://guessacard.com/
======
n2j3
Works on Xiaomi and Firefox, nothing on Samsung J5 & chrome though..

demo: [https://i.imgur.com/RWGbEps.gif](https://i.imgur.com/RWGbEps.gif) (FF)

------
lettergram
Recommend scaling the card so it can be on the screen all at once (aka I
shouldn't have to scroll)

~~~
madamelic
One of the few times I've seen a site that is mobile-friendly yet desktop-
unfriendly.

------
lucap
source:
[https://github.com/DTRx719/guessacard](https://github.com/DTRx719/guessacard)

